# fishing partners wanted



## bajabob (May 14, 2013)

I am an older man I would like to find a couple experience off shore fishing partners to help with running the boat and expenses and cleaning. I have a World Cat 230SF with 150s. All safety equipment and good electronics.
I am fairly new to fishing the gulf any help would be helpful. If interested pm me.
Thanks


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Sounds like a hell of deal for someone and best of luck bud. I live hours from the coast nowadays so it wouldn't work for me but you'll get some calls.


----------



## Flounder-Freak (Feb 3, 2013)

I live south of Alvin 45 years old and would be game to help out. Call me at 281-450-6308. I have fished the gulf for quite a few years but not an expert by any means.


----------



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

What port do you fish out of?


----------



## bajabob (May 14, 2013)

*Port i launch out of!*

I launch out of Surf Side at the Bridge bait shop.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Good luck, I hope I'm healthy enough to fish offshore at 72!


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

do you need gps numbers? I'm a retired offshore captain will sell you 50 numbers out to 40 miles for $25, rocks,wrecks and wellheads


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Im 35, live an hour north of houston. I am available to crew with you on weekends. I have a bay boat, and have some experience offshore out to 45 miles.


----------

